

Man camps in fracking shale going broke. Any ideas for repurposing the buildings - easturner
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-04-15/oil-s-new-boomtowns-head-toward-bust
I work in both the Permian and eagleford running man camps. The manufacturers are going under quickly. Cheap mobile. temporary housing is available at low costs.
======
easturner
Many of these camps are really hurting financially. The major manufacturers
are doing poorly as well. Any ideas on repurposing these mobile dorm like
buildings. I work in both the Permian and eagleford.

